# What are your favourite period instrument ensembles/orchestras?



## JSBach85

Currently there are a lot of period instrument ensembles/orchestras. I am curious to know what are your favourites.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm going through a Pinnock phase, the old group and the new one.


----------



## Metairie Road

Concerto Köln and Cappella Coloniensis, two Baroque/Classical era bands. Consistantly excellent.


----------



## Bettina

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, particularly when Robert Levin performs with them as piano soloist.


----------



## Pugg

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie , special at the Haydn CD by Tharaud.


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie , special at the Haydn CD by Tharaud.


According to Wikipedia:

_Numbering 15 musicians, the orchestra performs on modern instruments, but incorporates period performance practice into its performances of music from the 17th and 18th centuries, including using duplicates of period bows for string instruments, and sparing use of vibrato._

So not truly period.


----------



## Guest

I'm not a huge fan of period ensembles overall, but I do like Gli Incogniti. There are probably others, but that ensemble never fails to impress.


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> According to Wikipedia:
> 
> _Numbering 15 musicians, the orchestra performs on modern instruments, but incorporates period performance practice into its performances of music from the 17th and 18th centuries, including using duplicates of period bows for string instruments, and sparing use of vibrato._
> 
> So not truly period.


They sounding as much, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Brandenburg Consort, London Baroque, Avison Ensemble, Raglan Baroque Players, AAM, La Chapelle Royale, Les Musiciens du Louvre, English Concert, English Baroque Soloists, Ensemble Vintage Koln, Les Arts Florissants, Bach Collegium Japan, AOE, La Petite Bande.


----------



## Taplow

Musica Antiqua Köln under Reinhardt Goebel - especially their recordings of what I think is possibly the most underrated composer of the Baroque, Johann David Heinichen.

Il Giardino Armonico were pretty awesome at one stage, too. Saw them live, but they've lost their mojo.


----------

